# Merchant Navy Day



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Just to remind members that Sunday 3rd September is Merchant Navy Day. There is a Merchant Navy Day Commemorative service at Tower Hill, London and all branches of the Merchant Navy Association. As one MNA member said: "Remember them all, the men of the Forgotten Fourth Service. David


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for that David the only problem is transport Lincoln is in the back and beyond when it comes to getting out of on a sunday


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

You could always come to sunny South Shields the memorial service will be at the Mill Dam.


----------



## A Wighter (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the timely reminder David, it wont be forgotten in this household I can assure you.


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Pompeyfan said:


> Just to remind members that Sunday 3rd September is Merchant Navy Day. There is a Merchant Navy Day Commemorative service at Tower Hill, London and all branches of the Merchant Navy Association. As one MNA member said: "Remember them all, the men of the Forgotten Fourth Service. David


Good timely reminder David, the Red Ensign will be flying on my flagpole.

MikeJ


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

The stage is set, the ways are greased,
The shattering din in her hull has ceased,
Guests assemble for function and feast,
And a speech of a prominet banker
God speed and all who sail in thee!
The great form shudders as the chocks fall free
And a noble ship slips down to the sea
At the launch of a British tanker.

Year after year through heat and spray
Doldrums and hurricanes, the gulf and the bay,
Tropical sunset and daybreak grey,
Never at rest or at anchor..
Carrying potions by devils brewed,
Benzine, kerosine, fuel and crude,
Hurrying slave to the markets mood,
That is the lot of a tanker.

Berth her and load her without delay,
Drive her and sweat her by night and day,
Dock her, discharge her, get her away!
No matter how you may hanker
Finished with engines, finished with strife,
Now for a quiet weekend with the wife,
Home for the weekend? Not on your life,
You don't get weekends on a tanker!

The grey wolf into the convoy slips,
Hunting his prey midst the crowded ships,
The U Boat commander curls his lips,
In a smile of hate and rancour.
The periscope's twisted spray-washed eyes,
The hull of a tanker soon espies,
And the U Boat harries and hunts its prize,
The prize of a British tanker.

Never away from the battle zone,
Never away from the bombers drone,
Or the thresh of a sub on the hydrophone,
We've a lot for which to thank her!
Fuel for the bombers offensive sweep,
Fuel for the tank, the truck and the jeep,
Fuel for the Navy, their watch to keep,
That is the work of a tanker.

Written c.1942 Captain George Griffiths

Peter4447


----------



## john russell (Sep 16, 2005)

*M.n.*

Good to see the posts, we dont forget,

will look to see if is on the news/


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

(Applause) (Applause) (Applause) (Applause) 

For the Brave men and women who have gone before in the Merchant Navy


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

gdynia said:


> (Applause) (Applause) (Applause) (Applause)
> For the Brave men and women who have gone before in the Merchant Navy


Hear, hear!
God bless them all.

Rgds


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Our part is to keep the memories alive in new generations.
Lest we forget.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

*Bristol Memorial*

This is the memorial the Bristol Branch of the MN had placed at the old dock in Bristol. There is a bigger picture of it in my gallery.
The Inscription on the memorial reads..

In war and peace they plied their trade,
Over the angry seas,
Remember them as here you stand,
Beneath these placid trees.

By Capt J Earl
Retired.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

44 years to the day since I joined the Merch ! 
We are all indebted to those who served in the war years because it was the supply route kept open by those very brave Merchant Seamen which eventually won the war . It is fitting that now at last they are remembered .
Derek


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I just checked my book,on the 7th. of October it will be 59 years since I joined,my,how times do fly.My six months on a coaster does not count as I never had a book. A great way to start life's journey
John.


----------



## ccwmariner (Aug 8, 2006)

*Merchant Navy Day Service*

The Merchant Navy Day Service was a great success. The sun shone and the wind blew but the attendance was excellent. Lots of Veterans, all with great stories to tell, a good few high ranking naval officers as well including the 1st Sea Lord. Sorry to say not too many serving Merchant Navy officers!

It is a moving experience in a wonderful setting, I can recommend a trip, even from Lincoln, if you have the chance.


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

I live in a village 60 miles from the sea, but with only 2 ex Merchant Navy personnel out of a village population of 600 living within the boundarys,you might think Merchant Navy Day was hardly a notable occurance - you would be wrong - church service and local pub remembered the sacrifice the personnel of the Merchant Navy paid in all 20th century conflicts, including the Falklands. God Bless them all.


----------

